# Amazon poop



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/pooping-amazon-home-sacramento-video/


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

pretty shitty thing to do


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

A MUST for every delivery driver:

*Honey Bucket emergency porta-potty*









The seat and lid are about $9 through Walmart, and empty buckets are $5 at Home Depot.

Why risk your delivery career, when for $15 you can have this in your van and not end up on the 5 o-clock news?
At the end of the day, your kids will have something to play with too!


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Holy sh!t, people rent vans to do this job?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

White van companies do, around here most are Enterprise rentals.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

When you gotta go you gotta go!

I wonder what Uhaul would have charged for the cleanup fee if she did it in the van itself?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sounds like someone here would do.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Probably amazon and its sub contractors are running the drivers hard with no time for breaks. Ask how much time for breaks is given to each driver. From what I’ve seen probably zero.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Probably amazon and its sub contractors are running the drivers hard with no time for breaks. Ask how much time for breaks is given to each driver. From what I've seen probably zero.


As a white van driver - there's no time for breaks. Lunch .. forget about it. Maybe eat an apple when you're are at a red light. 8-10 hours of a continuous work. 250 + packages, 200 stops is normal around here.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/pooping-amazon-home-sacramento-video/

SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - A Sacramento resident is crying foul after a woman delivering packages for Amazon allegedly did her business in the street in front of the woman's home. And the act was caught on video.

Around 3 p.m. Thursday, the woman, who works for a third-party delivery company, drove up to Nemy Bautista's home in a U-Haul van, got out, delivered the Amazon package and went back to her van. But before she drove away, the woman opened the passenger side door, squatted down, and defecated.

When Bautista arrived home, she noticed the feces and initially thought it was a dog. She checked her surveillance video footage and found it was actually from a human.









(Credit: Nemy Bautista)

Disgusted, Bautista went on Facebook and left this message:

"Amazon.com Why is your driver squatting in-front of my house? Let me give you a hint &#8230; he/she is not tying their shoes. I have it on video!"

Bautista writes the woman's supervisor came out in his personal car "and was not prepared for cleanup."

"He was in shock when he saw the size of 'it'. He ended up scooping it up with a plastic bag, but didn't want to take it with him (it smelled really bad). Guess the garbage can will smell like s__t for the next few days. I also had to hose down the gutter/sidewalk area after he left," she said in a statement.

Bautista says a representative from the Amazon Executive Customer Relations called her shortly after.

"I expressed my dissatisfaction on how this was handled, even after they saw the videos and pics I sent them," she wrote.

Amazon told Bautista the driver would be "taken care of," although the spokesperson didn't elaborate on what that meant.

We reached out to Amazon for a comment, but have not heard back.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

grams777 said:


> Probably amazon and its sub contractors are running the drivers hard with no time for breaks. Ask how much time for breaks is given to each driver. From what I've seen probably zero.


Every 8 hr shift there's a mandatory 30 min lunch (unpaid) plus 2 - 10 min breaks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Every 8 hr shift there's a mandatory 30 min lunch (unpaid) plus 2 - 10 min breaks.


Good luck with that. Even in union shops I've worked in that rule was violated by management constantly. Sure, the company will tell you to take your lunch break and may even have you sign a declaration that you took your lunch break but in reality if you actually take the lunch break you won't complete your shift on time and will be terminated for cause.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> As a white van driver - there's no time for breaks. Lunch .. forget about it. Maybe eat an apple when you're are at a red light. 8-10 hours of a continuous work. 250 + packages, 200 stops is normal around here.


Well *some* white van drivers are taking breaks, like the one who pulled into in my subdivision yesterday and parked for at least 20 minutes before starting deliveries.

As employees, you have the backing of the state department of labor, no matter where you live. Even those bureaucrat slugs love to cite companies for violations for stuff like lunch/break time, it's always a slam dunk. When you decide to bow out, drop a dime and you'll be in line for a nice severance package of back pay.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Well *some* white van drivers are taking breaks, like the one who pulled into in my subdivision yesterday and parked for at least 20 minutes before starting deliveries.
> 
> As employees, you have the backing of the state department of labor, no matter where you live. Even those bureaucrat slugs love to cite companies for violations for stuff like lunch/break time, it's always a slam dunk. When you decide to bow out, drop a dime and you'll be in line for a nice severance package of back pay.


Worthless as the fine to the employer is only around $100 so they have no fear in violating it.

What you should do is document everything and when you bow out hire a lawyer to present your evidence (don't do this yourself to avoid a charge of extortion) asking for back pay and restitution for not providing an accurate pay record (in California this is against the law) and that you are willing to settle in lieu of litigation.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Chai... kontinue but Beware of dem camz


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Worthless as the fine to the employer is only around $100 so they have no fear in violating it.


I have no idea what the fine is in each state, but if it's per day/per employee/per violation, it starts adding up to some real money rather quickly, no? It might be funny to see all the white van companies in a major city get shut down at the same time, and how Amazon would have to scramble to fill that hole in the labor pool in the short term.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Well *some* white van drivers are taking breaks, like the one who pulled into in my subdivision yesterday and parked for at least 20 minutes before starting deliveries.
> 
> As employees, you have the backing of the state department of labor, no matter where you live. Even those bureaucrat slugs love to cite companies for violations for stuff like lunch/break time, it's always a slam dunk. When you decide to bow out, drop a dime and you'll be in line for a nice severance package of back pay.


Yeah. Don't know what company that guy was working for and how big his route was. I know for sure that in my company, drivers don't take breaks. I call it a race against time. Time while it's still light out. I hate working when it's dark. Yesterday 220 stops. Almost 300 packages. If I took breaks, it would be a long ass day. It took me exactly 10 hours from the point I walked into the warehouse and walked out from the warehouse.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

jester121 said:


> I have no idea what the fine is in each state, but if it's per day/per employee/per violation, it starts adding up to some real money rather quickly, no? It might be funny to see all the white van companies in a major city get shut down at the same time, and how Amazon would have to scramble to fill that hole in the labor pool in the short term.


Nope, it's tiny even in California where we have some of the toughest labor laws.

Where these companies get hit is when they are sued by a former employee and it gets turned into a class action. Most of these companies will have you sign a paper when you pick up your pay declaring that you have taken all required breaks and lunch times as required and that if you didn't you could be terminated for violating company policy. If you don't sign then all of a sudden you start getting called in for performance issues and not being a team player.

If the penalties were stiff then these worker exploitations would not be happening in the first place.

Here's the penalty to the employer in California who breaks the law..

Under *California* law, employers owe a *penalty* of one hour of pay at the employee's regular rate for every workday in which a *meal break* is not provided. The same rule applies to rest *breaks*.

So by not providing the employee a lunch break in California the penalty to the employer for a white van driver is $16 a day!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Doowop said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823


Posted at:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/amaz...-a-day-with-no-time-for-toilet-breaks.224602/


----------

